

Ask HN: Worthwhile/badly needed open source projects? - otherdavey

I remember reading (years ago) a list of what someone thought were projects that were badly needed. It stood out because "PDF Viewer" was high on the list because at the time there weren't great choices on many mobile platforms or all OSes.<p>In your opinions, if someone wanted to spend time on free/open source work that may not be glamorous but would really be a benefit to the world at large, what should that person consider?
======
retroafroman
The Free Software Foundation maintains a priority list of projects they think
are valuable in the way you mention.

<http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority-projects/>

~~~
otherdavey
Ah, great! I do remember checking this out at some point. The focus seems to
be on having FOSS versions of free/freemium applications that may exist as
closed-source entities now (which doesn't surprise me). It'd be nice to see
another list of real needs or improvements for other reasons besides lock-in
or licensing philosophies. Although, if I wanted a list like that I guess I
could just look for problems that startups are actively working on.

